# South DL #s



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

since when does Devils Lake have grouse?seen about 8 coveys out driving tonight, haven't seen that in a long time.good to see them.numbers are down the further south you go in my travels, but south of I-94 is pretty good.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

We saw a lot of sharpies during this spring hunting around DL for snows. It should be a good fall for them. :beer:


----------

